# Yikes, caution viewing



## Aukai (Aug 24, 2022)

I'm confident it won't come apart, and it has no visual appeal, it's all about function at this point. My first attempt at an aluminum project with the the spool gun. I'm learning a lot, this is a mount on a boat T top for a Green stick fishing pole. I've waited 5 months for a real fabricator, so I took things into my own hands. The shade on the helmet was too dark, that's my story, and I'm sticking to it


----------



## Martin W (Aug 24, 2022)

Nice work. I wouldn't worry about how a weld looks. Can't see it from the pier! I blame my welding shield too.
Martin


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 24, 2022)

A weld that holds well and does not break apart is more than  acceptable in any project , that weld in the picture can be touched up to look even better but at the end of the day functionality wins every time.


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 24, 2022)

Welds are kinda like women. Pretty is nice, but solid and dependable is more important. Now if you can get both, all the better. Cheers, Mike


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 24, 2022)

Several decades ago, when I was engaged in Great Lakes fishing, I made a pair of dual rod holders for my downriggers.  They were fabricated  from aluminum from a piece of shop-cast round and some 3/8" x 2" bar stock.  I used my mig welder, without the benefit of a spool gun, to join the two pieces  They held up well for the ten or so years of use.  The most difficult part was broaching the 3/4" hex  holes through the 2" lengths of round with a homemade broach.

Mig welding without the benefit of a spool gun was challenging too.  I am reminded of an old quote from Reader's digest.  A well decorated sergeant was asked why he always led his men into battle.  His reply, "Didja ever try to push a string?".


----------



## Eyerelief (Aug 24, 2022)

I think it looks great, especially considering the new spool gun AND the overly dark shield.  If the fish are flopping around in the boat because of it then it must be perfect.  

Keep in mind tho that this is coming from someone who loves to harass fish...........


----------



## great white (Aug 24, 2022)

I’m going to be the wet blanket here.

As you probably know, landing a marlin (hard to tell, but looks like a marlin) involves some pretty serious force.

Looking at the welds, I’m seeing a lot of voids and what looks like poor penetration. What it looks like is immaterial, unless it looks like poor penetration.

For example: from the pics, it looks like the rh side “block” is undercut where the weld is and the other side of the weld where it meets the plate looks like its mostly on the surface, which indicates poor penetration. Pretty common issue with amateur welders: you’re concerned with getting the thick block right and thinking the thin part will be ok because of the amperage you’re running to penetrate the thick block.  Don’t feel bad if that actually is what I‘m seeing, its very challenging to join a thick piece of Al to a (relatively) thin one. Its difficult to get the thick piece to not suck away the heat at the weld while making sure the thin piece doesn’t melt and “slough off”. Getting the settings right to puddle the thick piece and not blow away the thin piece is a very fine balance. There’s a lot more to it than just getting the amperage right and I think I see what might be some “technique” issues. 

It may hold, it may not. If it were mine, I wouldn’t trust those welds to hold back the forces that game fish is going to put it through.

I’m not trying to be a jerk, I’m just trying to give you my honest assessment based on what I see in those pics.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 24, 2022)

I appreciate the input, I tried to concentrate the heat to the block more than the 1/4" wall. It will be scrutinized as it is used, there is a break away system to relieve some of the stress of any big strikes, it's painted, so it is what it is, I have material to make another if this one becomes problematic. The bottom plate has heat deformity where the welds are on top, fingers crossed. Thank you very much for your insight.


----------



## great white (Aug 24, 2022)

If you want to avoid that “warp” in the future, don’t make one big go to cover the entire area to be welded. Weld a spot then weld another spot away from the first spot, then go back to the first spot And offset an inch and make another short weld, then a spot somewhere away from it. Repeat that until you have filled in all the spots.

One big weld puts too much heat into a concentrated spot and like steel, aluminum will shrink and warp as it cools . It warps worse than steel because it cools faster than steel does and results in more “shrinkage”.Aluminum is much worse for warpage than steel and you need a plan if you can’t have it warp however it wants too.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 24, 2022)

I will do that next time.


----------



## Cadillac (Aug 24, 2022)

Looks good alittle cold but it’ll hold. Where the blocks meet the plate you can run multiple passes. Alittle less heat on the plate pass then crank it up on the block. Four pass fuse the two prior. 
 I think your biggest problem of all is you need a bigger fishing pole! Holy smokes you get it tv signals off that thing?


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Aug 24, 2022)

Having worked a commercial "snapper" boat (Marilin, Mayport) a couple of times way waayyy back, your tackle looks store boughten compared to what we had. A proper rod compared to a truck spring isn't really a comparison. But about the biggest fish we ever hooked was a shark, that I suspect swallowed a smaller catch. *An impressive rod, in any case*.

.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 24, 2022)

We used to put our cell phone antenna with a long cable on the top when cell service was analog snd the stick was not in use.


----------



## sdelivery (Aug 24, 2022)

Everyone has to have a first time....
Pretty good


----------



## Braeden P (Aug 24, 2022)

That’s a big tuna! Doing anything with leverage when welding I make it as strong as I can with the clearance I have 1/4 to 1/4 90 degree joint was built up a lot  on both sides and can handle 39 lbs of drag (widened penn senator with 5,900 feet of 150lb line)


----------



## Aukai (Aug 27, 2022)

For better or worse, I'm waiting on the SS wing nuts.


----------



## Eyerelief (Aug 27, 2022)

Aukai said:


> For better or worse, I'm waiting on the SS wing nuts.


let’s get it on the boat and work it like a rented mule!


----------



## Aukai (Aug 27, 2022)

My son is coming Tuesday to fit the gusset pipes to strengthen the T top.


----------



## Eyerelief (Aug 27, 2022)

Your gonna need a bigger boat


----------



## Aukai (Aug 27, 2022)

His boat will max out at about 5 tunas, and go home, mine had room for 15+, so he is at the lower limit of safely using the 34' pole. They have a smaller one, he has a 24' Outrage, so he should be fine there. I have to teach him all the safety minded stuff, this will reach out and hurt you. A friend of mine got dragged of the boat by a bite around his neck, the crew had a knife, and jumped in right as it was happening. He had a hangman's scar around his neck for awhile. I lost feeling in my thumb for 6 months from a bite around my thumb after a very big shark grabbed a smaller fish as I was leadering it. I dropped to my knees, and grabbed hold under the gunnel, and luckily, the shark cut the leader. I could go on


----------



## Eyerelief (Aug 27, 2022)

Battling fish is the best!!!


----------



## brino (Aug 28, 2022)

Eyerelief said:


> Battling fish is the best!!!



corollary: Battling fish is the best....when you win.
Brian


----------

